# Pelvicachromis taeniatus compatibility



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I would really like to add a pair of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus to my tank, but I am not sure if they are compatible with my current stock. My tank is a 70 gallon tall tank, with a footprint of 36x18 inches. I currently have the tank stocked with assorted rainbowfish, 1 apistogramma hongsloi male, 2 bolivian rams, cories, fancy plecos, and siamese algae eaters. My tank is heavily planted with lots of driftwood and caves for shelter. My concern is that they might be aggressive to the other bottom dwellers. Does anyone have any experience with this species? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem unless the bolivians pair up as well. Taeniatus aren't as rambunctious as kribs.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks  That's good to know. I was afraid that they would be agressive to other bottom dwellers like Kribs are. I doubt my bolivians will pair up. They have been together for over 6 months and I have never seen any spawning behavior.


----------

